# Dispute Over Dime Leads To MTA Employee Arrested



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 18, 2012)

> NEW YORK (CBSNewYork) — A New York City woman says she was attacked by a subway station attendant for taking too long to find cash.


http://newyork.cbslocal.com/2012/03/15/mta-employee-arrested-for-allegedly-punching-bronx-straphanger/


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 18, 2012)

Send her up the River! :lol:

Really, there is no need foir her action at all! Especially the employee leaving her booth! The booth is locked and has bullet-proof glasss (I think) to protect the employee.Do we now have to worry about protecting the riders from the employees? :huh:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Mar 18, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> Send her up the River! Really, there is no need foir her action at all! Especially the employee leaving her booth! The booth is locked and has bullet-proof glasss (I think) to protect the employee.Do we now have to worry about protecting the riders from the employees?


No need for a court case. No need for other witnesses or security tapes or any other evidence. Just one person's story to a random teevee news site and it's lock-up time. -_-


----------



## NY Penn (Mar 18, 2012)

The booths (or at least the stations themselves, for that matter) have cameras. At least, they should.


----------



## me_little_me (Apr 22, 2012)

Texas Sunset said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Send her up the River! Really, there is no need foir her action at all! Especially the employee leaving her booth! The booth is locked and has bullet-proof glasss (I think) to protect the employee.Do we now have to worry about protecting the riders from the employees?
> ...


A locked booth and bullet-proof glass. Not likely that the patron first attacked the attendant who was still inside the booth!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 23, 2012)

me_little_me said:


> Texas Sunset said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


I'd rather let the courts and cameras do the talking than listen to some random claim of unexplained clairvoyance on the Internets.


----------

